# Bridgeport way angles



## LEEQ (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anyone know off the top of their heads the angle of the ways on the bottom of the table? I am repurposing a spare table and am making clamps that mate to the way and draw down tight. I finished the first one yesterday to a perfect 45*. That is just plain wrong. all that set up for nothing. Back to the drawing board. I haven't had time to get back to the shop and measure and was wondering if anyone knew the angle I'm looking for.


----------



## jmhoying (Dec 30, 2013)

LEEQ said:


> Does anyone know off the top of their heads the angle of the ways on the bottom of the table? I am repurposing a spare table and am making clamps that mate to the way and draw down tight. I finished the first one yesterday to a perfect 45*. That is just plain wrong. all that set up for nothing. Back to the drawing board. I haven't had time to get back to the shop and measure and was wondering if anyone knew the angle I'm looking for.



The ways on my Y (top of the knee) are 50 degrees.

Jack
Fort Loramie, Ohio


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 31, 2013)

I would think the table to saddle ways are the same angle as the top of the knee, but I don't know. I'll puzzle it out next time I get to the shop. In the mean time I will run the math to set up for 50*.


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 3, 2014)

Anybody know for sure?


----------



## jmhoying (Jan 9, 2014)

It finally warmed up here in Ohio (a balmy 30 degrees F), so I went out to my shop and checked the ways under the table.  They are indeed 50 degrees.

Jack


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll second that. I eventually set up for and cut some clamps to hold down a spare bport table. 50* worked nicely.


----------

